# Tacky, I mean tacky.



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

my tack cloth is REALLY tacky. Leaving a waxy film behind. I buff, then apply finish? Seems, like, really tacky. I have google, I want to discuss. Thank you


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Ive had a few tack rags that were overly wet before. I used to paint cars for a living when I was much younger. The old guy who took me under his wing insisted that you completely open up the gauze and then bunch it up and repeat a few times to warm up the wax and spread it around first. Your hands will warm the wax and help distribute it throughout the rag.

In your case I assume you are concerned with your finish being compromised by the wet areas? Id play it safe and wipe it down with a light solvent and start over.

I found a solution to be use the rag on something that doesnt matter and get the wetness out. Wipe off the TV or your desk... I like to use tack rags to clean the dashboard and instrument cluster of my vehicles as well as vents and the like. Then toss the old rag in the console and use it over and over. You would be amazed at how well they clean up a dash, in only a couple seconds. Wrap a pencil with one and those vents are dust free too.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you Greavous!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

try some denatured alcohol on a small piece.


----------

